# gaming headset which is also good for gaming and music



## Abdullah Aman (Jan 26, 2018)

em in need of good headset em looking between SteelSeries Arctis 5 & 7 vs Kingston HyperX Cloud II vs ASUS STRIX DSP i don't know which is to pick my budget is 100$ to 150$ any other option i will look in to it


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 26, 2018)

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-sennheiser-pc37x-gaming-headset


----------



## Toothless (Jan 26, 2018)

Loving my LucidSound LS30 so far for everything.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 26, 2018)

Arrakis+9 said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-sennheiser-pc37x-gaming-headset



This, I dont understand why anyone wants to spend over $100 on headsets from "Gaming" companies. Go get a set from a reputable Audio company.

A+ recommendation.


----------



## Abdullah Aman (Jan 26, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> This, I dont understand why anyone wants to spend over $100 on headsets from "Gaming" companies. Go get a set from a reputable Audio company.
> 
> A+ recommendation.


Then which one you recommend


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 26, 2018)

Abdullah Aman said:


> Then which one you recommend



i have a few kids, and i have learned over the years to buy headphones smartly, meaning to buy ones that can be used across multiple platforms, i.e. xbox,PC,PS4,Mobile,etc... I recommend when people ask , that you buy headsets with analog plugs, as IME they have been the most likely to work from one device to the other.

Id get something from Sennheiser, you could always get a great pair of headphones from any company, then a modMic from Antlion.

I think what Solaris is saying is that Gaming products tend to be flashy, and shiny, but not necessarily have good audio. buying a "gaming" headset , is like buying "gaming" toilet paper, gaming has nothing to do with audio quality, it is simply something retailers label items they want to sell with a mark up with. Gaming chairs, gaming case,s etc.. often are gimmicks

these are nice
*Sennheiser GSP 350*

*ASTRO Gaming A50*

not these
*Audio-Technica BPHS1*


----------



## Halo3Addict (Jan 26, 2018)

I have the HyperX Cloud II and they work great. It has a 3.5mm jack that I can plug into the back of my monitor when playing xbox and a USB with dual audio/mic for my PC. Effectively blocks out all of my roommates so I can't hear them yelling at me. 

What sold it for me was the removable mic.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jan 26, 2018)

For gaming purposes Arctic 7 it's a very good option, if you game less than you listen to music then go for some hi-fi headset


----------



## Abdullah Aman (Jan 26, 2018)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> For gaming purposes Arctic 7 it's a very good option, if you game less than you listen to music then go for some hi-fi headset


i just build i7 8700k pc i want a head set which is good for both of them music and gaming as well


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 26, 2018)

If its for Both music as well as Gaming, id recommend doing what i have done. I like comfort+sound quality, but im no audiophile. So i went with a prioritization setup. I prioritized what was most, then next & so on in importance, like this....

comfort
sound quality
build quality..

I ended up (since i dont only game with them, but also listen to music, or movies) going with a Good , reliable Comfortable pair of headphones, and I use a standalone Mic. I find that suites My needs best, as im not stuck with the choices which were available in a "headset only" package. This is what i got for my Set up.

Sennheiser HD 419
Blue (snowball)
for the mic, you have a bunch of great options, I recommend a condenser, over a traditional Mic (like what You get with a sub $100 "gaming" headset). A condenser has Far better sound quality, and is nicer all around, and the choices for headphones FAR outweighed the choices for Headsets as far as comfort & sound quality go within my budget.

iirc, i ended up spending around
$110, and what i ended up with would definitely fall into the $200+ category easily, as far as comfort and especially sound quality ....if it were a  gaming headset. Since no gaming headset in a reasonable price range can match a Blue mic for quality without spending a fortune (imo) and no headset can match the comfort or quality of a good pair of headphones, without also costing a decent bit more than im personally willing to pay.

as far as i know, the 419's are no longer produced, but the *HD 461 is pretty similar*, and comes with an inline mic, for under $50usd. If you got the 461 + *the blue snowball,* it would cost around $85 USD, and would sound great, and be comfortable. or of course you could just use the inline mic, which would likely not be great, but would certainly function fine for basic gaming if sound quality isnt too important to You.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 26, 2018)

I got a pair of Steel series, I love um!!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 26, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> This, I dont understand why anyone wants to spend over $100 on headsets from "Gaming" companies. Go get a set from a reputable Audio company.
> 
> A+ recommendation.


I need my RGB!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 26, 2018)

jaggerwild said:


> I got a pair of Steel series, I love um!!



i was gonna buy a pair of Steelseries headphones, but then i noticed this......








EDIT*

seriously?! no one finds that funny? wow, tough crowd.


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jan 26, 2018)

OP, do you have an amp or anything to run them off? Would you just be using the jacks on the motherboard?
I have a pair of AKG's that I use with an amp and a modmic. That is the best way IMO. I used a pair of HyperX's a few times my friend had and they just felt cheap, sounded cheap, they didn't last long either.

Those ones that Arrakis+9 mentioned were the ones I was expecting to see recommended here. They are a great option.

If you really like to listen to music then I would suggest going a different route. Open back headphones+DAC/AMP+modmic. It is pricier though...sounds great though...

Yea someone else mentioned "gaming" companies. I would stay away from them too, for most things really. I have a steelseries mouse and really wish I would of just got a logitech or something.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 27, 2018)

Upgrayedd said:


> OP, do you have an amp or anything to run them off? Would you just be using the jacks on the motherboard?
> I have a pair of AKG's that I use with an amp and a modmic. That is the best way IMO. I used a pair of HyperX's a few times my friend had and they just felt cheap, sounded cheap, they didn't last long either.
> 
> Those ones that Arrakis+9 mentioned were the ones I was expecting to see recommended here. They are a great option.
> ...




The ones that I linked are open back 

They tick every box that a value headset should have 

Good mic
Open backed 
Detachable cable
Comfortable ear cups 

I had a pair of pc 360's before I got the 37X's, they lasted me about 6 years before they finally broke (bad cable) take that for what it is worth, they were and still are the most durable pair of cans I've ever owned


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jan 27, 2018)

Arrakis+9 said:


> The ones that I linked are open back
> 
> They tick every box that a value headset should have
> 
> ...


I been wanting to pick up the HD 6XX but just haven't. The 59x is $150.
The 37x is probably the best option. The other option is about double the price but well worth it IMO if you didn't know about that route. 
Some people think you HAVE to get a gaming brand or theme simply because they don't know any different. Just making sure they know other options exist.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 27, 2018)

Abdullah Aman said:


> em in need of good headset em looking between SteelSeries Arctis 5 & 7 vs Kingston HyperX Cloud II vs ASUS STRIX DSP i don't know which is to pick my budget is 100$ to 150$ any other option i will look in to it



Ask yourself if you need a mic that badly - or all the time.
If you don't or if you can make do with a cheap secondary headset for voice when you want to use that, you will have a great range of options in terms of good quality sound.

Gaming headset = spend WAY too much for something that still performs below expectations. Normal headphones = pay a reasonable price for much better sound.

I prefer using both. I have a Jabra BT headset for anything that needs voice, and in Single Player I use speakers, or quality headphones. Combined cost = lower than a single overpriced 'gaming headset' that ticks all these boxes. These gaming brands are NOT audio brands, keep that in mind. They have no reason to sell this stuff at a premium other than 'branding' it for gaming. Their audio R&D is non-existant..

100-150 gets you some of the best near-audiophile headphones. 30-50 gets you the best headsets for voice with OK audio and high quality mic arrays. Look at Sennheiser for the first and Sennheiser, Plantronics or Jabra for the latter.

Another combo I really fancy for gaming: output across speakers, hang a headset round my neck, tilt the mic array up and only use the mic on it. Best of worlds


----------



## Abdullah Aman (Jan 27, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Ask yourself if you need a mic that badly - or all the time.
> If you don't or if you can make do with a cheap secondary headset for voice when you want to use that, you will have a great range of options in terms of good quality sound.
> 
> Gaming headset = spend WAY too much for something that still performs below expectations. Normal headphones = pay a reasonable price for much better sound.
> ...


if not gaming headset then which are the good headset for music movie gaming and can work on mobile too for 100$ and 150$ with decent mice and i think the benefit of gaming headset is surround sound


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jan 27, 2018)

Good headphones are brands like Beyerdynamic, Sennheiser, AKG, Shure etc.

Gaming brands are like Steelseries, Corsair, ASUS etc.
Btw I would never buy a cheaper BT headset just for communication. Who wants to put down their great heaset to put a junk one on just to communicate? Modmic is like $30. Attatches to the side of your headphones like a boom mic.

As far as working on mobile, you just have to look and see what kind of Ohm resistance the headphones use. The higher the Ohm, the more power needed. My AKGs are 62 Ohm I believe, I plugged them into my old phone and while it works they just don't quite get loud enough for me cause my phone cant output the power. The Sennheiser pc 37x is 50 Ohm. Arctis 7 are 32 Ohm. Some of the high end Sennheiser and Beyerdynamics are 250 Ohm and 600 Ohm, these definitely need an amplifier. They also make multiple different Ohm headphones using the same model, like DT-990 @600 Ohm or the DT-990 @250 Ohm.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 28, 2018)

Abdullah Aman said:


> if not gaming headset then which are the good headset for music movie gaming and can work on mobile too for 100$ and 150$ with decent mice and i think the benefit of gaming headset is surround sound



If you want to go big on a headset, how about this; some genuine German quality. Have nothing but praise for these products; I own a set of speakers of them and everything they have is great price/perf, decent build quality, well designed.
https://www.teufelaudio.nl/over-koptelefoons.html

And if it has to be a gaming surround/etc headset:
https://www.teufelaudio.nl/koptelefoons/cage-p16427.html


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 28, 2018)

Halo3Addict said:


> I have the HyperX Cloud II and they work great.



I can second this opinion! 

I also have a pair of Logitech G930's that are getting pretty long in the tooth and were pretty good for both, however, listening to music loud wasn't really an option. They are okay but not really loud. 
If you're just wanting to listen to music at a mid level volume they are pretty decent.


----------



## erocker (Jan 28, 2018)

Arrakis+9 said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-sennheiser-pc37x-gaming-headset


I had to buy a set. They look like the Game One's that I'm using now but with plastic on the cups instead of aluminum. Have you tried these yet?


----------



## ShurikN (Jan 28, 2018)

Sennheiser GSP 300

Same great (linear) sound as my PC320, but much more comfortable (tried them in a store). The mic is good as well. 
It's $100 and you have a review here on TPU.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 28, 2018)

Astro A40 TR

https://www.amazon.com/ASTRO-Gaming...ncoding=UTF8&refRID=J2H0RQ5WHKWMG0Y9F3NQ&th=1


----------



## Arrakis9 (Jan 28, 2018)

erocker said:


> I had to buy a set. They look like the Game One's that I'm using now but with plastic on the cups instead of aluminum. Have you tried these yet?



I have a pair. They sound identical (to my ears) to the pc360's they replaced. The detachable cable is what made me decide to go with the _same_ cans again.


----------



## ifpmaximus34 (Jan 28, 2018)

From those you said.And some said senheiser gps350 thats crap for live music or rock,only good one for nearly all type of music is hyperx cloud 2,so far its only gaming headset under 100 thats good for music to.It will require a 50+hours before driver mature to fully enjoy music.Otherwise for openback get philips p9500 and a mod mic its best or closedback get hyperx cloud 2 under 100euros


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 31, 2018)

SteelSeries Arctis 5. I own this and will say without a doubt it works great. I own a ton of headphones and headsets and when compared to the headsets the Arctis 5 is hands down my favorite. Software is great and they update it on a regular basis. SQ is pretty good but I wouldn't compare it to a good set of headphones but for the money they sound great. The mic works fantastic as well.

I love the little box that comes with it. It is a small inline dial that allows you to adjust the volume of either the person you are chatting with or the game/music/movie etc. So when me and my buddy are playing a game and I want to hear his voice better I just turn the dial to the right and the game volume lowers slightly as the voice volume increases. You can actually cut off everything but voice if you want or the opposite. It is a neat feature that is right at your fingertips.


----------

